# Cute Video I Made



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys!

I know I have disappeared for awhile but I'm back with a video of Stella! It's of her during bath time! If you want to check it out the link is: 




Enjoy


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Cute! What type of camers did you use? Was it waterproof? I love how everytime you moved him away from the camera he just came right back! Your hedgie loves the camera!  :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute and funny!  The song fits :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Hedgies101 said:


> Cute! What type of camers did you use? Was it waterproof? I love how everytime you moved him away from the camera he just came right back! Your hedgie loves the camera!  :lol:


Thanks! My camera is a Fuji Film XP and yes its waterproof! I love it  She definitely loves the camera :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

LarryT said:


> So cute and funny!  The song fits :lol:


Thanks!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! That adorable little face right in the camera!


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

so cute :mrgreen:


----------



## shivers316 (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I'm inspired to make a video of Xavier's next bath.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

that was sooo cute! I loved the song and I loved how you did a slow mo of her shaking towards the end!!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for all of your nice comments! I really enjoyed putting together the video and I might be making more soon!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! What a cutie! I love all the close ups & nose sniffing!


----------

